# اين اجد رسمات 3د



## بلال زبيب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​الاخوه الكرام 
 انا ابحث عن رسمات واشكال 3د جاهزه للعمل
علما انني قد اشتريت منذ فتره من موقع على النت
 قد يطلب مني احيانا صوره شخص 
الى من لديه خبره في هذا المجال فلا يبخل علىي

دمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## salah_design (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم​الاخوه الكرام
> انا ابحث عن رسمات واشكال 3د جاهزه للعمل
> علما انني قد اشتريت منذ فتره من موقع على النت
> قد يطلب مني احيانا صوره شخص
> ...


وعليكم السلام 
اخي العزيز
هناك الاخ خالد فرج بارك الله فيه يضع تصاميم واحيانا ملفات التشغيل فيمكنك الاستافده منها
وايضا هناك مواقع كثيرة بس تحتاج الى جهد وبحث
وانا معك واتوجه بالرجاء للاخوة خبراء الارت كام ان يساعدوا الاخوة في طلباتهم
اشكر مرورك يا طيب


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ صلاح
اشكر مرورك الطيب
اعان الله الاخ خالد 
انه
خالد بعطائه
وفرج التائه
شكر ومحبه
اخواني ​


----------



## بلال زبيب (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الى من لديه عناوين المواقع
لاشكال 3د​


----------



## Nexus (3 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يمكنك استخدام بعض البرامج * منها الصعب ومنها السهل 

ولو اردت جاهزه ابحث في قوقل عن
free .cnc file
او بدل الامتداد السي ان سي بالامتداد المراد وستجد ضالتك بإذن الله


----------



## بلال زبيب (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر مرورك اخ nexus
سابحت كما قلت لي وان شاء الله خيرا
وفقك لله لما فيه خير لنا جميعا​


----------



## kaza-moules (17 مارس 2012)

موفق في البحث ان شاء الله


----------



## بلال زبيب (5 يونيو 2012)

شكر للاخ kaza- moul


----------



## mustafatel (5 يونيو 2012)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم​الاخوه الكرام
> انا ابحث عن رسمات واشكال 3د جاهزه للعمل
> علما انني قد اشتريت منذ فتره من موقع على النت
> قد يطلب مني احيانا صوره شخص
> ...


هل تريد قطع 3d أو تصاميم كاملة​


----------



## ksmksam (5 يونيو 2012)

هل استخدمت مكتبت artcam يوجد مكتبه هائله وبامكانك متابعت موقع شركت artcam وبامكانك تسال عن اي مشكله وراح يساعدوك كيف ترسمها وبامكانك البحث stl الامتداد الكثر شهره 
وبامكانك تعلم الرسم على artcam 3d


----------



## بلال زبيب (5 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الكريم ksmksam
لقد استخدمت كل مكتبة الارت كام 
لكن بعض الزبائن يريدون تصاميم جديده وهذا يتطلب رسم جديد ووقت اطول بالرسم ونفس التكلفه 
فاجد ان الرسومات الجاهزه اسرع 
وبالنسبه لرسم صوره وجه الشخص لا استطيع ان احصل على دقه كافيه بالارت كام 
اشكر لك تجاوبك وتعاونك ودمت في رعاية الله
والسلام


----------



## داود بن داود (19 يونيو 2012)

أخي الحبيب بلال حياك الله ... اذا بتريد تجسيم اي صورة انا في الخدمة حبيبي بالأضافة لملف تشغيلها ايضا ... تحياتي


----------

